# Dumor Goat Feed, and Purina Noble Goat price?



## marlowmanor (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone use Dumor Goat Feed? If you do where do you get it and what do you pay for a 50 lb bag. I am trying to figure up prices so that I know how much we need to be able to get everything we need for our new goat. Also if anyone uses Purina Noble Goat Grower 16% Medicated Goat Feed and can tell me where they get it and what 50 lbs cost I would appreciate it. We are planning to use Tractor Supply, but the prices for these feeds are not listed online. I will call the local store for prices and availability tomorrow, but wanted to see what everyone pays. Will also check the local feed store to compare prices. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 22, 2011)

Noble Goat is 11.99 at my store (Marion, IN)...not sure about the Dumor, I don't use it so I don't pay attention.

The reason the prices for feed aren't listed is b/c they're different by region.  If you have a lot of feed stores near your TSC offering competition, you'll generally find lower prices on feed than at a TSC where it's the only feed store in town.  

In a neighboring town to us, there are 3 feed stores and their TSC feed prices are usually lower than ours.

Dumor is made by purina in our area (for TSC), but I prefer the Noble Goat by far...it's also cheaper (at least at my TSC).  Dumor is a TSC 'brand', I don't believe you'll find it at any other feed store.
edited to fix a couple typos...


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you Rolls! The only feed store close to TSC here is the local feed store and I haven't checked what brands they have or their prices yet, they have had some prices slightly cheaper than TSC on some things (like chick feed). Planning to look in the next couple days and do some planning. I knew I had heard that Noble Goat was one of the better brands and I was afraid it would be expensive. We will only have 2 goats at first with a maximum of maybe 5 on our little lot. With everything else we have to buy I didn't want to be spending an arm and a leg just on feed.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 23, 2011)

I use the Dumor - 13.99 for 50# - and TSC took the Purina Coupons since Purina made it!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 23, 2011)

I use it.  it is cheaper than the Noble Goat.  I do not feed enough grain for the medicated feed to be effective and I do not want to have resistance.  It is about $13.00/ 50lbs here.  1 year ago it was $11.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 23, 2011)

We don't use either of those, but to give you an idea of current price range, we pay $11 for a 50lb bag of 16% co-op brand medicated/pelleted goat grower feed.

And we are paying $18.50 for purina goat show Impulse from our co-op. I would say all the other feeds are going to be in that price range.


----------

